# MasterCard Issue Number?



## momomo (30 Nov 2006)

Hi
Im trying to book something online and it is asking for my issue number and my security code (safe web page).  I know my security code is the number on the back of the card and BOI have told me the issue number is 02 for mastercards, but its not working.
Anyone any ideas?


----------



## polo9n (30 Nov 2006)

security code or CSC number is the last 3 digit.

can you tell us what web site that is?


----------



## momomo (30 Nov 2006)

It worked now for some reason,an hour of trying, website must have been down.
Future reference issue number is only for american express, if asked visa is 01 and mastercard is 02 and it does work


----------

